# Resorts outside Washington DC -But Close!!!



## Black Diamond (Jan 28, 2008)

I would like to trade into a resort that would be easy travel to and from DC.  I want to take my family, that includes a 10 and 12 year old, to see the DC historical sites, museums, and monuments.   

Any advise on resorts that would be on the main interstate highways. Better yet close to the train or transit system of DC.   

I know that the Wyndome Alexandria is out of the question!! 

Also recommend times of year that are best times to visit.


----------



## elaine (Jan 28, 2008)

*next cloest is Presidential Resort at Chancellorsville, VA*

IT is is Fredericksburg, VA.  It is about 50 miles from DC, right down I-95--1 to 1.5 hours drive.  You can take the VRE commuter train from Fredericksburg to DC--it lets off by the Air and Space SMithsonium Museum.
It's not really close--obviously FF Alex is the prime choice.  It is cabins on a lake at the back of a campground and has a lot of fun activities for kids, etc. in the summer.  It can be a tough trade for summer, b/c most owners (like us) live in the the VA, MD area and actually use their cabins in the summer.  Most do not even have an RCI account.
You will have better luck early June (we are still in school) or very late August.  good luck, Elaine


----------



## stugy (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree with the previous post.  We too own at Presidential Resort in Chancellorsville and are taking our grandkids this summer in order to take them to DC for the museums, zoo, etc.  It's a nice resort for kids because there is lots to do there.  And while they are cabins, they are quite nice and exceptionally clean.....just watch out for snakes.  The area is known for copperheads and a girl was bitten there 2 years ago during our stay.  I will be watching my grandkids closely.  Don't let that scare you though.  The rangers patrol regularly and actually went on a snake hunt after the incident.  
We were told that it's easier to go to the closest metro stop about 45 min away to get into D.C.  The staff is very helpful in giving directions, etc.  I believe there is also a tour that will pick you up at the resort and take you to D.C. for the sights.  I don't know the cost, but the staff has the info. 
It's more of a resort for kids than Fairfield (Wyndham) Alexandria where we stayed a few years ago.  Not much at that resort for kids.
I agree that Presidential Resort can be a tough trade, but I would not want to go any later than June as it gets very hot and humid......can't imagine touring D.C. in that.
Pat


----------



## lprstn (Jan 28, 2008)

Definately the Wyndam Fairfield VA (nothing for kids to do and very small pool) or Presidential Resort Villas (I own at both), however Wyndam is building a new resort in Prince Georges County-Harbourside which will only be 25 min from Washington, DC.  Both l ocations have day trips to Washington, DC.  YOu also may consider some of the other resorts (Williamsburg, VA) because they have day trips to DC also.  You may want to trade the Presidential for Spring Break...that way the kids can go to Kings Dominion which is 45min away (amusement/waterpark).


----------



## Judy (Jan 29, 2008)

elaine said:


> IT is is Fredericksburg, VA.  It is about 50 miles from DC, right down I-95--1 to 1.5 hours drive.


Yes, but watch out for the traffic.  During "rush hour", which is actually several hours morning and evening every weekday, the drive can be much longer.  Also if there's highway construction or an accident, much of your touring time might be exchanged for time sitting in bumper to bumper traffic.  If you have at least 4 people in your car, you can use the HOV lanes that start further to the north and speed your trip a bit.


----------



## Black Diamond (Jan 29, 2008)

*I prefer the Transit*

Where would be the best place to pickup transit or trains outside DC?

Thanks for all the answers so far!!!


----------



## lprstn (Jan 29, 2008)

Check out this commuter website http://www.commuterpage.com/NOVAsched.htm


----------



## NTHC (Jan 29, 2008)

We live in Massanutten Resort and typically pick up the first Metro stop in Vienna, which is about 100 miles from here.  It can take 2 hours depending on traffic, but if you time it after rush hour you would be fine.

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## elaine (Jan 30, 2008)

*train is at Fredericksburg, subway (metro) is Springfield*

Closest metro is Springfield--but you would have to drive about 40 miles on I-95 to get it. However, the parking lot for Springfield might fill up in the AM with commuters--I don't know.
5 commuter trains in the AM daily from Fredericksburg (and 5 in PM).


----------



## mrfred (Jan 31, 2008)

check http://www.vre.org for the VRE commuter train, you'd want the Frederickburg Line.  It can take you up to Union Station in DC, but also connects at several stops short of there with Metro stations (Franconia/Springfield, Alexandria, L'Enfant) which might be more convenient than Union Station, depending on your destination.

check http://www.wmata.com for the Metro.


----------



## Black Diamond (Feb 2, 2008)

*Booked for the Summit at Massanutten*

 We reserved a 2 bedroom upper at the Summit for Decemeber 2008.  I look forward to the use of all the activities at  Massanutten.

Please assist me in deciding how much time and which sites in DC are the best for the family- with 10 and 12 year old daughters.

 I hope that this trip will be VERY educational to both children and adults.

Thank you for your advise given recently and any further advise.!!!


----------



## elaine (Feb 2, 2008)

*I advise spending 1 night near DC*

it's quite a long drive.  I highly advise getting a hotel room 1 night in/near DC.  For your ages (I have DD 11), I would try going to top of Washington Monument (get tickets in advance--only $1 or so), Bureau of Printing/Engraving (where $ is made)--near Washington Monument with Holocaust Museum next door.  Natural HIstory Museum (good cafeteria for lunch--5 minute walk from Washington Monument). Air and Space (they have a fun simulator).
You can also contact your Congressman (WAY) ahead of time and try to get White House tour tickets or arrange a tour of the Capitol.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 4, 2008)

Since the international headquarters of the organization I work for is in DC, I am usually there at their expense these days, but prior to my going to work for them, if I had to go to DC, I like to stay in Fredericksburg in a motel and take the VRE train into DC.  Parking is free, unlike at the metro, and you save all of that maddening rush hour traffic.

I have also traded into the resort mentioned, using it as a base when I was there for a presidential inauguration.  If your kids like the history of the War Between the States, the resort actually sits on part of the Chancellorsville battlefield and a couple of other battlefields, Fredericksburg and one from Grant's 1864 campaign (Wilderness, I think) are very close.


----------

